# How to repair a corrugated roof



## lindajones (29 September 2011)

I need to stop my corrugated tin stable roof from leaking on a budget . The tin isnt rusty it just has pin size holes . It may have been second hand i dont know .Also it should have been overlapped more . I dont have much money and i am going to have to do the job myself . Something i could paint or brush on, or spray on ,maybe rubbery ? I dont know !  I dont really know where to start but start i must ! Please any ideas /tips would be very helpful . Thanks


----------



## mainpower (29 September 2011)

My OH is going to do mine next week... I will ask him when he gets in exactly what he's going to use, bitumen rings a bell, but it's black stuff you melt down and spread on.


----------



## Orangehorse (29 September 2011)

In a self-sufficiency book I read a suggestion was to get hold of plastic fertiliser bags (not sure how available they are now that fertiliser is delivered in big bags).  Fasten the bags over the roof with holes, overlapping like tiles.  Then fasten some more holey sheets of corrugated iron on top, making sure there are no rough edges to puncture the plastic.

Although in theory it sounds like quite a good idea, I suspect that it is a case of "easier said than done."  Maybe a practice on a chicken shed first?


----------



## rockysmum (29 September 2011)

Be careful painting bitumen on.  It does stop the leaks but its tar and melts if it gets hot.  Tin roofs are usually fastened down with boltd with rubber washers.  If there are not a lot of holes just put a short bolt with a rubber washers through it and tighten it up.


----------



## martlin (30 September 2011)

You can buy a can of expanding foam from any builders merchant (Travis Perkins?) and squirt bits into the holes upwards, as in from the inside of the stable out. For the overlap leaks, just tighten the bolts the roofing sheets are fastened with or buy a couple of second hand sheets and put on top of the ''seams''.


----------



## Tnavas (30 September 2011)

Selleys 'No more Gaps' or the stuff that you use to seal around a bath. Just push some into the holes and with a wet finger or cloth spread over the edges a little to ensure it bonds. I've had to do small areas in my horse truck that leak and it worked really well.


----------

